# Caught a STAR winner (hopefully)



## TrinityBayAnglers (Mar 26, 2008)

Went out to the bay about 4:30 saturday morning reeling in Trout, and Croaker like nothing (no keepers though). We were using live shrimp and on the last cast of the day i was reeling back in and my line just went crazy the fish was taking drag like nothing, we had no net so when it got to the boat we picked it up out of the water and knew that It was big and STAR tournament win worth it was a 9lb 5oz Sheepshead!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice catch. Good luck!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

That just might do it! Congratulations on a very nice fish, even if you don't win. I would have to say that this is going to be one long summer for you! Good luck!


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Wow*

Way to go - thats a big one.

Hope you win. Good Luck


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats awesome.... hope it holds up for you.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is a look at last years standings

​​​​​_*Sheepshead Division *_back to top​The winner will receive a 18' Scout 180 Bay with a Mercury 90 EFI and McClain trailer. The 1st through 4th runner-up will receive an *Academy Sports & Outdoors gift certificate, plaque and "special edition" STAR runner-up cap*.​
**WINNER*: RAMON ZAPATA * 10 LBS. 4 OZ. MARBURGER'S*
​
*Runners-Up:*

1.*9 LBS 6 OZ**JEFF NOUIS **MARBURGER'S*$500

2.*8 LBS 4 OZ**ROBERT IBARRA **MARBURGER'S*$250

3.*8 LBS 2 OZ**BOBBY LEE BAKER**MARBURGER'S*$150

4.*7 LBS 0 OZ**RENE J GARCIA **THE FISHING CENTER*$100


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good Luck!!! Its going to be hard to beat.


----------



## TrinityBayAnglers (Mar 26, 2008)

That was the 18 and over winners division im 16 the biggest one last year was 8lbs 3oz so i have a shot this year thats a big sheepshead


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you win, I'll fill her up for the first time!! If you take me fishin'!!!!!

GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TrinityBayAnglers said:


> Went out to the bay about 4:30 saturday morning reeling in Trout, and Croaker like nothing (no keepers though). We were using live shrimp and on the last cast of the day i was reeling back in and my line just went crazy the fish was taking drag like nothing, we had no net so when it got to the boat we picked it up out of the water and knew that It was big and STAR tournament win worth it was a 9lb 5oz Sheepshead!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet, even better! BTW, you look 18 to me! hwell:


TrinityBayAnglers said:


> That was the 18 and over winners division im 16 the biggest one last year was 8lbs 3oz so i have a shot this year thats a big sheepshead


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

awesome sheepy!! You definatly be competitive!

Of course... you pic does give away your spot!!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for being in the teen division.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice catch! Top Sheepie in the Teen Division is worth a $20,000 scholarship!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Your going to college


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratualtions! That is a great catch.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on your catch!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats and GOOD LUCK!! Hope it holds!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

If You Win, Tell The Folks You Will Trade Them A 20,000 Scholarship For A 15,000 Boat!!!!! Everyone Wins That Way:::::::::


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great for you. 

I know a spot where I need to get my daughter on some sheep.. 

That is one nce catch... Going to be tough to top..


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

LMAO thats a good point salt I know back in the ay I would have been trying to hustle my parents lol!!

Great Fish Buddy!! Hopefully you win!!!


saltaholic said:


> If You Win, Tell The Folks You Will Trade Them A 20,000 Scholarship For A 15,000 Boat!!!!! Everyone Wins That Way:::::::::


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations! That had to be an AWESOME feeling! Keep the faith Little Bro. You may just pull it off!!!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats and I hope it holds up for you.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Congrats on the catch!!!! That should hold up for you in the Teen Division. It will be in the top couple for sure. My son won the kids division in 2005. $50K for college.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

ha, well 1st or second aint bad!


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats...great catch


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

1st is $20K for his education and 2nd is $250 gift card to Academy. 1st is everything in the STAR.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

That is outstanding!! Make sure you use that scholarship somewhere good such as Texas A&M


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

What bait did you catch it with? Cong.


----------

